# Finally!  (Envi-Block Review)



## chazcarr (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi folks,

After all my problems this year (running out of wood, open window, etc...) I finally had an overnight burn!

The oil man came and filled my tank a week ago and charged $4 per gallon.
I was so mad I immediately came on this website and started reading to see what I could do.
I saw that a pellet dealer near me actually had tons of Envi blocks in stock and ready to ship.

So I bought 2 tons.
Here is the big truck delivering it in the snow (surprised he tried, we had three feet):



I then started a fire.  Let me tell you these things are hard to light!  Eventually I used some pallet scraps and got it going, but it took an hour or so and one whole super cedar to get it started up.  I've learned these things need some coals to really work well.  This is a picture with a whole supercedar trying to get it going in a cold stove:


Since there hasn't been a fire in a week or two, the house was really cold, and while it was warming up, I warmed up by moving one of the tons into my basement.  These things come wrapped three to a bundle.  Each bundle weighs over 20 pounds.  Then these bundles are wrapped in piles of ten, and then all the piles are covered with a super thick tarp that I kept and plan to use to top cover my wood piles.  Then that tarp is pallet wrapped as usual.  Took a long time and I warmed up quickly getting that wood unwrapped and into the basement.  And this was only one pallets worth:


The light in this pic is just under 4 feet tall. 
Anyways, after messing around with these logs for a day I figured out there system and am burning 24/7 and it feels great.  I found laying one block E-W and then three in front N-S gets the best results and longest burn.  It looks like this after about 6 hours:


Once I got it started the first time, reloads have not been a problem at all.  The bricks fire right up in seconds.  There is hardly any ash as well, which means I can just keep on feeding this thing.  I have and the heat hasn't come on in 5 days.  Downstairs is staying in the 77 degree range and the upstairs around 68-69 depending on the burn cycle time.
One thing I learned from burning all the time like this is that it seems to actually be saving me wood, and I have a lot more control over the temperature of the house.  Before I used to have to burn hard and fast to get the stove and house warm.  Now that the house is already completely warmed up, It is easy to raise or lower the temps throughout the house or just cruise along like I am.  My wife even loaded the stove today and said it was easy.  She is usually afraid to do so because someone told her that improperly loading the stove can cause an explosion.

Of course it is not all roses.  These things do cost a premium, and they do not burn as hot as some of the woods I have seasoning for next year.  I also busted one of them open to make sure there was no weird stuff in there.  I saw a few specs that seemed dyed red, but not much of anything bad.  Compared to the price of oil, I am a happy camper.

Let me know if you have any questions about these things and I will try to answer them.
If you have any advice on using them more effectively, please share.

Thanks for letting me ramble on, I just had to share that


----------



## jdp1152 (Feb 18, 2013)

curious what a pallet costs?  Even with picking up a third of a cord of Kiln Dried this year, I'm about out of wood for the year other than some Ash that could be used with some lumber scraps in a pinch.  I'm now tied to a geothermal system with electric back up and if we lose power, I'm out of luck without wood since the surges are too much for a generator.  Ample wood in the stacks...just not ready for primetime yet unless I was selling it, then it would be perfectly seasoned.


----------



## chazcarr (Feb 18, 2013)

It is always hard to say.  You can click here to see what I paid, but he states that he doesn't deliver to MA.
Of course comparing a cord to a pallet is not at all that easy.

I'd say that I am burning much less of these blocks than splits of wood (I load much less frequently), but can't really say if a ton is equivalent to a cord.


----------



## chazcarr (Feb 19, 2013)

Just a quick update from last night.
I reloaded earlier in the cycle than I normally would because I was tired and wanted to go to bed.

Raked the coals (lumps really) forward and loaded the 4 bricks in as usual.

WOW they took off!  Within 15 mins the temp was already 700.   Air shut all the way down.
So I put the fan on high and slept on the couch for an hour while it burned through the peak temps.
After an hour or so it stayed around 500 with fan on low and I went to sleep.
House got really warm which was nice.

I share this as just a little warning.  These bricks can burn fast if you don't let the previous load burn down enough.


----------



## BEConklin (Feb 19, 2013)

any particular reason that you didn't try the less expensive brand of 100% hardwood bricks they offer?


----------



## chazcarr (Feb 19, 2013)

BEConklin said:


> any particular reason that you didn't try the less expensive brand of 100% hardwood bricks they offer?


 
Tried them a few years ago.  Even with a stove full of them and lots of flame... no heat.  Also occasionally there would be things like a plastic bag or something jammed into one of them.

So while they are cheaper, you spend all your time reloading the stove and being cold.


----------



## BEConklin (Feb 20, 2013)

..that's a good reason!


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 20, 2013)

CT Pellet is a member here (Pellet Forum mainly) and I see him as an asset to this Forum. A great guy, serving a great product at reasonable prices...

And to beat all of that, he himself burns "blocks" in his wood eater. Lots of them  

I have burned Bio-Blocks and Bricks and Although I haven't burned them exclusively, I have added one or two to a standard load of cord wood. Allows me to close the air faster and further because of there Super low M/C and ability to outgas quickly


----------



## tweakerdave (Feb 22, 2013)

Pretty new here. Nice to see others enjoying the Envi's! I bought 5 ton this year and I am down to the last ton. I burn in a Regency i3100 24/7. It only shuts down when its time time clean it up. Wow chazcarr 700 degress! I have gotten mine up to 650 with proper air management. I do mix these with wood but I have burnt all that all up already. Its alot of work but keeps the oil man away!! Probably when its all said and done it will be close to 6 ton through the doors of the regency!!
Keeppin warm in ct!


----------



## bboulier (Feb 22, 2013)

Burning 24/7, how long do you estimate it would take you to go through a ton?


----------



## chazcarr (Feb 22, 2013)

It seems at my current pace I will use almost a ton a month.  But it is the coldest month, and I am at really high temps.  I bet in March I will use only half of the second ton or else I would heat myself out of the living room.


----------



## tweakerdave (Feb 23, 2013)

I would estimate about a ton a month as well. When we have those deep cold snaps maybe alittle more. I really like these. I have tried the bio bricks and they do work but with my stove setup and draft the envi's are my choice. I actually burn the Envi 8's not the larger Envvi blocks. The 8's come in a 6 pk and the Blocks come in a 3pk. The weight seems to be close between the two different packages. I like the 8's because I can fit more in my stove. They do expand quite a bit so you have to watch out and leave room for it.


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Feb 23, 2013)

chazcarr said:


> Of course comparing a cord to a pallet is not at all that easy.


 
Technical Specifications

BTU Per Pound- 8000+/-
MOISTURE - Less Than 6%
ASH - Less than .5%
Looks like a ton would be about 16,000,000 BTU. 
That's on the very low range for BTU output of hardwood.

Is no one delivering kiln dried in your area?

I had a bad experience with kiln dried earlier this year and I'm not really sure anyone in Midcoast Maine actually delivers dry wood at all.
I'm running VERY low on wood and I think I'll check these out to supplement what I have left, thanks for the review!


----------



## chazcarr (Feb 23, 2013)

Cross Cut Saw said:


> Technical Specifications
> 
> BTU Per Pound- 8000+/-
> MOISTURE - Less Than 6%
> ...


 
Good comparison, but these blocks are putting out way more heat than the ash I was burning this year.  I'm actually really surprised. 
I was burning a cord of wood a month (thought it would be way less but I guessed wrong), so that is where I see these blocks equal to a cord a ton. 
I suppose it all comes down to what type of dust is in there, some blocks must be better than others.
I think these things are just amazing for people in city like areas where you can't store a lot of wood.
Or where burning is heavily regulated.  Even at start up there is Zero smoke, and these things have so far created no ash, absolutely none.  I burned a piece of semi-dry oak yesterday just so I could get an ash bed in my stove.

I also have learned that burning them with the ENVI logo on its side seems to work much better than logo side up.  Much longer burn times that way.


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Feb 23, 2013)

You've piqued my interest, I'm going to see if I can pick up a few bundles...

There's a local hardware store that sells them by the pallet or by the bundle.  I did talk to the folks at Woodstock to make sure that burning them wouldn't void my warranty or anything, they didn't think they would put out enough btu's to get the stove hot but you're making me want to give them a shot.


----------



## chazcarr (Feb 23, 2013)

Cross Cut Saw said:


> You've piqued my interest, I'm going to see if I can pick up a few bundles...
> 
> There's a local hardware store that sells them by the pallet or by the bundle. I did talk to the folks at Woodstock to make sure that burning them wouldn't void my warranty or anything, they didn't think they would put out enough btu's to get the stove hot but you're making me want to give them a shot.


 
Let me know what you think, I'm curious about the consistency of the product.  Mine burns hotter than others have thought, and I wonder if I got a god batch.
Also, I've been looking at that progressive stove and wish I had one.  It seems really nice.

One thing I can say, if the stove is not already warmed up over 200 then these blocks are almost impossible to get started.  Make sure to have a good warm stove before introducing these.


----------



## tweakerdave (Feb 23, 2013)

I have never tried to light the Envi blocks from a cold start, I have always put them in on an already started fire.  But.. Here is how I light the Envi 8's. I lay them in my stove (i3100) north south configuation 3 of them with about 1.25 spacing between them then I lay 2 more on top east west. I use those strike a fire sticks and lay one of them in between the three on the bottom.(usually between the first 2 just for air flow) light the end that has the matchstick on it with a lighter and off she goes. I always leave the door open (never unatttended) about a half inch for about 15 mins leave the draft rad open and shut the door. Works everytime!! I dont do this to often though because I burn 24/7 so there is always coals to get her going again. Package comes with 48 pieces (about 8 bucks) so if you burn like I do it lasts the whole season. Took me awhile to find what works and this is how I have been doing it for 3 seasons now. Every stove is different so watch those temps


----------



## Woodreb (Feb 23, 2013)

We use the Envi-8 blocks in our stove as well, mixed with cherry hardwood. I usually load 3-4 in the bottom depending on how cold it is and then the cherry on top. Our hardwood is so-so, from a dead cherry on our property cut down a year ago and bucked, but not split. My husband split it in late September. It's not horrible, but some of it is still a bit wet so the blocks help alo, getting the temperature upt. We also get ours from CTPellet.
While they seem to burn just as well, I notice a difference in this years batch over some we had left from last year. It seems a little lighter in color and not quite so densely packed. I get a bit more dust crumbling off the newer blocks compared to the older batch. But they still burn well and we always have a nice bed of coals to light off in the morning.
If it's a warmer day, my husband sometimes will bank up the blocks and they are good to light off a load for the evening without adding more blocks. I've been really happy with their performance in our stove.


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 23, 2013)

I wonder what these envi-blocks would burn like in a gassification boiler. They are definitely expensive, but if you don't have dry wood it is better than paying the oil man. And more comfortable.


----------



## chazcarr (Mar 19, 2013)

wanted to mention that these Envi's are now on sale for a great price.  Still like mine and want to get another ton, just need to find a place to put them.  I am burning them again today because the cold just refuses to go away.  Its still snowing here.  Friends in Vermont are getting around 17 inches.


----------



## SolarBrian (Feb 2, 2014)

Another happy Envi block burner here. We burn these exclusively. They are just so easy compared to cord wood and also burn so clean and dry. Really cuts down on chimney sweepings.

We use a mix of regular and the Envi-8's to load the stove just right.  Lighting is easy requiring only a 1/3rd of  super cedar (log cabin style stacking).

They aren't cheap but I don't think they're that expensive. Around here a cord of truly seasoned oak costs a lot more than a pallet of Envi blocks.


----------



## cheechblu (Mar 13, 2014)

I also went to CT Pallet last week and bought a ton of the Envi blocks.  They burn hot and clean.  I close my air intake all the way in my Jotul after they are burning.  Stove cooks at 500*.  In the morning, there are plenty of embers to jump the fire again.   Very impressed!  Great go to when low on wood.


----------



## Andy S. (Mar 13, 2014)

I used these to help get me through my first year with marginal wood but have no plans on using them in the future. My small firebox petty much limited me to one at a time on reloads because they expand. They got to my burn tubes one time and it was a worry. I also learned that they are not made to be cut with a circular saw. The smaller bricks might make for a better experience, but buying my fuel would defeat my main reason for getting into burning - free heat. If I need to augment I'd rather scrounge pallets or construction scraps than buy blocks.


----------



## Motor7 (Mar 13, 2014)

I have never burned the blocks/bricks, but I do my own firewood off my 100ac. It's a lot of work but out the power bill is under $75 during the winter & under $50 in the summer(no central heat or air). So $310 a ton plus delivery? Out of curiosity, if you fired your oil system up for one month 24/7 , how much would that cost you in oil? Same question for those with electric heat. My neighbor had a $260 power bill and that was with a fireplace going to supplement his electric heat.


----------



## chazcarr (Mar 13, 2014)

Motor7 said:


> I have never burned the blocks/bricks, but I do my own firewood off my 100ac. It's a lot of work but out the power bill is under $75 during the winter & under $50 in the summer(no central heat or air). So $310 a ton plus delivery? Out of curiosity, if you fired your oil system up for one month 24/7 , how much would that cost you in oil? Same question for those with electric heat. My neighbor had a $260 power bill and that was with a fireplace going to supplement his electric heat.



Costs me between 400-600 dollars to heat a month with oil.  It would probably have been more this year with all those damn vortexes coming through.


----------



## Motor7 (Mar 13, 2014)

Wow...I had no idea oil was that expensive!


----------



## cheechblu (Mar 13, 2014)

Tonite it's 6 degrees, and the windchill is -6.  My house is 73 degrees because I have a coal burning furnace in the basement.  But as the temps moderate into the upper 30's and 40's and 50's, then I use my Jotul upstairs, and the Envi blocks heat our home real nice.  At those temps, that ton should last us 4-6 weeks.  Oil would rope us for a thousand bucks easy.  So $310 a ton for coal or Envi's is a no brainier for me.  And they give off a warm heat.  Oil just never gives that relaxing warmth.  At least at my house.


----------



## Bagelboy (Mar 15, 2014)

Cheechblu, where did you get them and how much for them. I have plenty of wood, but would like to store some just in case. Thanks.


----------



## cheechblu (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey Bagelboy,

Sorry for the slow response.  I bought a ton at CT Pellets, located in Torrington, CT.  Off of Rt.8.  You're best bet is to go east on Rt. 44.  Google them, then call to make sure they have some left.  There was a bunch when I was there, but that was 10 days ago.
It's been so cold, so I've been heating with coal.  But starting tomorrow, I'm back on the Envi blocks mixed with some wood.

Just a note:  I got the Envi Blocks, which are big.  If you have a smaller wood stove, definitely get the Envi-8's.  My Jotul  F600 is a large stove, and I'm looking to get a ton of the Envi-8's, and mix them with the blocks.  Just an idea.

And they're $310 / ton.  105 bags of 3 each on the Blocks.  

Good luck.

Cheech


----------



## cheechblu (Mar 17, 2014)

Duh!!  I just noticed on your thread, Bagelboy, that you do have a Jotul.  I'm a little slower than the rest of the crowd.

Cheech


----------



## Bagelboy (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the info, Cheech


----------



## cheechblu (Mar 23, 2014)

Update on Envi Block:  Loaded 5 Blocks with 1 split of wood, left my home at 9:30am yesterday, returned at 12:30am this morning and still had hot embers in my stove.  And stove temp was 280*.   Put 3 pieces of kindling and poof!  Started firing right up.  15 hour burn!!  Never had that before.   So far, I gotta say I'm impressed.


----------



## chazcarr (Mar 30, 2014)

Since most of this thread is about the Envi's at CT pellet, I thought I should let you know that they are currently on sale for a much better price.  I plan to stock up!  If anyone was close to me I would share the delivery cost as well.
In fact I just found out that my neighbor ordered 2 tons of pellets from there so I plan to call and get on the shared delivery list with him.


----------



## cheechblu (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for the info Chazz.  I live all the way on the other side of the Hudson in NY, so I'm not able to share a delivery with you.  But I will take advantage of the sale and make a trip over.  They are still the closest distributors of Envis to me, so I gotta suck up the 90 minute ride, but they are good burning wood.  Really will give us all time to replenish our wood piles.  Use mostly Envis with some wood next year, so in 2 years, will have a nice supply of seasoned wood.  At least that's the plan.


----------



## stsmith (Sep 18, 2014)

chazcarr said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> After all my problems this year (running out of wood, open window, etc...) I finally had an overnight burn!
> 
> ...


We have  Dovre Sunburst (zero clearance) woodstove with glass door.  Would I be able to safely burn Envi 8s in it?  I know you can't stack them against the glass.


----------



## chazcarr (Sep 19, 2014)

stsmith said:


> We have  Dovre Sunburst (zero clearance) woodstove with glass door.  Would I be able to safely burn Envi 8s in it?  I know you can't stack them against the glass.



Never seen a stove like that before, looking at the specs it seems that it would work just fine.  I would actually recommend starting with the Envi-8's rather than the Envi-blocks as it will give you the ability to see how these things perform with more control.  They also expand much less so it is easier to avoid them touching the glass.  I buy a mix of blocks and 8s now and it seems to be the best way to get optimized.  

Side note, if you have any pics of that insert I'd like to see it.


----------



## stsmith (Sep 21, 2014)

chazcarr said:


> Never seen a stove like that before, looking at the specs it seems that it would work just fine.  I would actually recommend starting with the Envi-8's rather than the Envi-blocks as it will give you the ability to see how these things perform with more control.  They also expand much less so it is easier to avoid them touching the glass.  I buy a mix of blocks and 8s now and it seems to be the best way to get optimized.
> 
> Side note, if you have any pics of that insert I'd like to see it.


Thanks for info -- photos attached


----------



## chazcarr (Sep 22, 2014)

stsmith said:


> Thanks for info -- photos attached
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neat, that looks like a fun stove.  The Envi's would definitely work i that.  Just place them on their side.  The good thing about them is they only expand one way so you can decide where to leave the extra space needed.


----------



## stsmith (Sep 27, 2014)

We tried a six pack and they worked fine in our stove.  When we tried to order a ton for $299 we were told delivery (20 miles) would cost $86.00!  No one likes to be taken advantage of -- we ordered a cord of seasoned firewood, cut split and delivered, for $280.  Delivery was $10 for 10 miles, $1.75 for each additional mile.  

We'll look for a better distributor for Envi 8 bricks in the future.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 27, 2014)

I need to find a distributer around here, I want to get (1) ton and give it to my parents for x-mas, I don't think there wood is up to par this year, hopefully it will help them out


----------



## stsmith (Sep 28, 2014)

Possible alternative?  Redstone Ecobrick - has anyone tried them?
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/redstonetrade;-ecobrick-pack-of-6?cm_vc=IOPDP


----------



## JTRock (Sep 28, 2014)

This thread was awesome I will try the Envi's for my 1st year. I work a mile away from CT Pellet and talked to the owner, last month before i knew these things existed.  Not the cheapest thing but swears by the quality of the brick content. I have dealt with them for pellets so haven't been disappointed.

I'm also fortunate to work over  by CT Pellet, live 10 min from BT Pellet, Home Depot, Lowes and TSC. So being a 1st year wood burner I have my pellet stove to fall back on.


----------



## stsmith (Oct 28, 2014)

JTRock said:


> This thread was awesome I will try the Envi's for my 1st year. I work a mile away from CT Pellet and talked to the owner, last month before i knew these things existed.  Not the cheapest thing but swears by the quality of the brick content. I have dealt with them for pellets so haven't been disappointed.
> 
> I'm also fortunate to work over  by CT Pellet, live 10 min from BT Pellet, Home Depot, Lowes and TSC. So being a 1st year wood burner I have my pellet stove to fall back on.



Bit the bullet, cancelled the firewood, ordered two tons of Envi 8 blocks, and paid for the delivery.  It did cost more, but once we tried them the convenience made it worth the difference in price.  We stacked them quickly and easily in the garage.  No mess and no more going outside to get firewood.  We're not young anymore and this made life so much easier.  Thanks to everyone for the information provided here.


----------



## Snap (Oct 28, 2014)

Chaz,
Are you getting any this fall?
I was going to try a ton but am balking at delivery cost, but we don't have a 1 ton vehicle.

Did you have the larger or the "8"s?
Seems like the 8's would burn down faster needing more tending.


----------



## chazcarr (Oct 29, 2014)

Snap said:


> Chaz,
> Are you getting any this fall?
> I was going to try a ton but am balking at delivery cost, but we don't have a 1 ton vehicle.
> 
> ...



Yes, I already have them.  I order during the spring sale and split the delivery charges with my neighbor who orders pellets.

I get the Blocks and the 8s.  I find in my stove that two 8's placed north south with one block placed east west on top will burn quite well for many hours.

If it is really cold out, I will do 3 eights on the bottom with 2 blocks on top, but that is about what my stove can safely handle.


One year I just ordered the blocks and 3 of those in my stove would push it to the max and I wasn't that comfortable leaving it until it burnt down a bit.  The 8s make that much more controllable.


If you are near CT Pellet in Torrington, I heard you can order up to 5 tons and pick them up as needed from the warehouse.  I'm not sure if you can do half tons at a time though.


----------



## Snap (Oct 29, 2014)

chazcarr said:


> Yes, I already have them.  I order during the spring sale and split the delivery charges with my neighbor who orders pellets.
> 
> I get the Blocks and the 8s.  I find in my stove that two 8's placed north south with one block placed east west on top will burn quite well for many hours.
> 
> ...





Thanks for the information,

I'm 2 towns, 20 minutes from CT Pellet, but the single ton delivery cost seems a bit high unless the truck is only coming here. It's better ordering more though.
Unfortunately, or fortunately, we have a bit of wood left from last year so a mult-ton purchase of Envis seems to be a luxury.

I also looked into the seconds logs that are made nearby from another thread but they are sold out so I guess those won't be tried soon.


----------



## initech (Sep 21, 2015)

I realize this is likely a dead topic now but I just purchased a ton of envi 8's and use a Jotul F100 to heat my den and better part of my downstairs throughout the colder months. I previously used 1/2 kiln dried firewood that was getting too troublesome and expensive to acquire and found these.

First off the comments about the stoves running hot had me a bit worried, I figured no more than 3 blocks at a time and let it get down to nothing before reloading. Is my stove up to this task?

Secondly if I used approximately 1/2 cord a season (sometimes ended up having to get an extra 1/4 cord in late January/February) will a ton be sufficient?

Thanks, and I love this forum just don't post much, great information.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 21, 2015)

(1) ton is equivalent to (1) cord, so you should be good to go with maybe some extra for next year. You are on the right track with only starting with three blocks, see how your stove reacts and what your comfort level is. You probabaly can load more as you get more comfortable, just figure out how your stove burns them in relation to your air control.
Get a stove top thermometer, shoot for a 600 deg stove top, that's pretty much par for the course, if you can hit 600 and keep it steady with adjusting your air control you will learn how to burn more blocks and get longer burn times with safety in mind, also low temp fires as you probabaly know from hanging around here should be avoided because a low temp fire causes low temp flu gases which will cause creosote build up, but if your only burning 1/2 to (1) ton a season you should really have any problems.
I ended up getting compressed wood blocks very similar to the envi brand, I gave a ton to my parents for x-mas and 5 packages for myself, I loved them, between my parents and myself after using them I would choose them over paying for cord wood any day of the week.


----------



## chazcarr (Sep 22, 2015)

initech said:


> I realize this is likely a dead topic now but I just purchased a ton of envi 8's and use a Jotul F100 to heat my den and better part of my downstairs throughout the colder months. I previously used 1/2 kiln dried firewood that was getting too troublesome and expensive to acquire and found these.
> 
> First off the comments about the stoves running hot had me a bit worried, I figured no more than 3 blocks at a time and let it get down to nothing before reloading. Is my stove up to this task?
> 
> ...



What is the size of your firebox?  The Envi-8s are smaller than the Envi-Blocks.   My Regency 2400 easily burns 3 envi blocks, but would need at least 6 Envi-8s to get a good fire going.
I actually found that 2 envi-8s placed north-south with 2 Envi-Blocks placed east west on top makes the best fire.

Although if you only use a cord a year then this may not really be an issue for you.  I usually go between 4-5 cords a year.


----------



## initech (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for the responses, and the info Kennyp. I'm going to start out with this and see where it goes. My stove is actually built into the pre-existing fireplace. The previous owners did it that way and it does a fairly good job at heating the better part of our house (it keeps my entire downstairs mostly at the low 70's - approximately 1,800 sf including upstairs and basement). Not going to lie though I'd love to invest in a larger stove with a blower to truly heat my house but I'm not sure it'd work because the stove is in the den (extension in back of the house) and not really in a centralized location.

Chazcarr - My stove's measurements are: 22.5"(H) x 20.75" (W) x 17.5" (D). Not sure if that answers your question but I never really put more than 3 pieces of wood in at a time, maybe 4 if the pieces are smaller. Based on the specs of the Regency you have (Chazcarr) I think it's approximately twice the size of my stove.


----------



## bmwloco (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm having my third delivery in 4 years... $360 for a complete truck full, basically 1.5 pallets.  I have enough left over in the basement to get us to January; the coldest months here being January, February and into March. What with the El Nino this year, I'm not going to take any chances.

Bring on the weather!  I'll my VC Resolute at 650-700F on the coldest nights, burning 24/7 with Envi Logs.  My truck is retired from hauling wood. I can't recall the last time I used my chainsaw.  I gave away my wood splitter.

All things being equal, I think the logs about break even for me.


----------



## Spliff (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi folks....I usually burn 4-5 cords yearly. I've been supplementing stick burning w/ some kind of compressed sawdust product for a while now, starting w/ Bio Bricks about 4 yrs ago. My favorite of all is the Envi Block. Last year I bought 1 ton, this year, 2. Luckily I'm only 10 miles down Rt 8 from CT Pellet and I take advantage of the spring sale price. Yes, they are more expensive than (non-seasoned oak) cord wood, but their convenience is worth the extra cost, imo. For example, no dealing w/ a dumped pile of sticks in the driveway, each of which has to be picked up, put on a log carrier, moved to the wood shed out back, picked up from the log carrier, and stacked in the shed. When that's done, the driveway needs to be cleaned up. Then the sticks get loaded onto the carrier again and moved into the house from the shed using the 50 ft. long, snowblower-cleared path during burning season. 

Instead of all that work, I watch CT Pellet put the pallets in the garage. Then during burning season I load the log carrier w/ 10 packs and move them only 20' across the already snow-cleared driveway to the house. Much easier!

Also, they stack easily and compactly inside w/ no mess. No sweeping up the crumbs always left by the sticks. And, no spiders! They ARE a bit sawdust-messy when opened, but its not too bad. I place a cookie sheet right in front of the stove that can fit 1 pack of blocks and open the package on it to contain the mess. I burn 3 blocks at a time, 2 bottom N-S and 1 top E-W.

I love how little air they need to burn, and how relatively precisely the temp can be controlled using the air intake on the stove (Englander 13-NC).

While I'm here I'd like to mention another great wood stove product- the Ecofan. This is the 3rd season and I love it! No more ANNOYINGLY loud stove blower. Google it if you're unfamiliar w/ them. Mine is the Airmax 812 model.

Ok, enough blabbering. Stay warm folks.


----------



## Jay106n (Jan 5, 2016)

Spliff said:


> Hi folks....I usually burn 4-5 cords yearly. I've been supplementing stick burning w/ some kind of compressed sawdust product for a while now, starting w/ Bio Bricks about 4 yrs ago. My favorite of all is the Envi Block. Last year I bought 1 ton, this year, 2. Luckily I'm only 10 miles down Rt 8 from CT Pellet and I take advantage of the spring sale price. Yes, they are more expensive than (non-seasoned oak) cord wood, but their convenience is worth the extra cost, imo. For example, no dealing w/ a dumped pile of sticks in the driveway, each of which has to be picked up, put on a log carrier, moved to the wood shed out back, picked up from the log carrier, and stacked in the shed. When that's done, the driveway needs to be cleaned up. Then the sticks get loaded onto the carrier again and moved into the house from the shed using the 50 ft. long, snowblower-cleared path during burning season.
> 
> Instead of all that work, I watch CT Pellet put the pallets in the garage. Then during burning season I load the log carrier w/ 10 packs and move them only 20' across the already snow-cleared driveway to the house. Much easier!
> 
> ...



Welcome to Hearth. Good 1st post. I am in the same neck of the woods as you. I'm in the same boat. With CT Pellet being so close, and factory 2nds of hotbricks available in Waterbury at discount,  I've always wondered if its a viable option or not. What does CT Pellet charge in the spring sale for a ton?


----------



## Spliff (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi folks....I usually burn 4-5 cords yearly. I've been supplementing stick burning w/ some kind of compressed sawdust product for a while now, starting w/ Bio Bricks about 4 yrs ago. My favorite of all is the Envi Block. Last year I bought 1 ton, this year, 2. Luckily I'm only 10 miles down Rt 8 from CT Pellet and I take advantage of the spring sale price. Yes, they are more expensive than (non-seasoned oak) cord wood, but their convenience is worth the extra cost, imo. For example, no dealing w/ a dumped pile of sticks in the driveway, each of which has to be picked up, put on a log carrier, moved to the wood shed out back, picked up from the log carrier, and stacked in the shed. When that's done, the driveway needs to be cleaned up. Then the sticks get loaded onto the carrier again and moved into the house from the shed using the 50 ft. long, snowblower-cleared path during burning season.

Instead of all that work, I watch CT Pellet put the pallets in the garage. Then during burning season I load the log carrier w/ 10 packs and move them only 20' across the already snow-cleared driveway to the house. Much easier!

Also, they stack easily and compactly inside w/ no mess. No sweeping up the crumbs always left by the sticks. And, no spiders! They ARE a bit sawdust-messy when opened, but its not too bad. I place a cookie sheet right in front of the stove that can fit 1 pack of blocks and open the package on it to contain the mess. I burn 3 blocks at a time, 2 bottom N-S and 1 top E-W.

I love how little air they need to burn, and how relatively precisely the temp can be controlled using the air intake on the stove (Englander 13-NC).

While I'm here I'd like to mention another great wood stove product- the Ecofan. This is the 3rd season and I love it! No more ANNOYINGLY loud stove blower. Google it if you're unfamiliar w/ them. Mine is the Airmax 812 model.

Ok, enough blabbering. Stay warm folks. 


Jay106n said:


> Welcome to Hearth. Good 1st post. I am in the same neck of the woods as you. I'm in the same boat. With CT Pellet being so close, and factory 2nds of hotbricks available in Waterbury at discount,  I've always wondered if its a viable option or not. What does CT Pellet charge in the spring sale for a ton?



Thanks. Price was $280/ton during spring 2015 sale (which may have been the reg. price the previous year, IIRC). I see they're on sale now until 1/9 for $295, down from reg. $325. 

I've thought of trying those Hot Brick 2nds too, but I like the bigger size block. I should probably check them out anyway.


----------



## edge-of-the-woods (Jan 6, 2016)

tweakerdave said:


> I have never tried to light the Envi blocks from a cold start, I have always put them in on an already started fire.  But.. Here is how I light the Envi 8's. I lay them in my stove (i3100) north south configuation 3 of them with about 1.25 spacing between them then I lay 2 more on top east west. I use those strike a fire sticks and lay one of them in between the three on the bottom.(usually between the first 2 just for air flow) light the end that has the matchstick on it with a lighter and off she goes. I always leave the door open (never unatttended) about a half inch for about 15 mins leave the draft rad open and shut the door. Works everytime!! I dont do this to often though because I burn 24/7 so there is always coals to get her going again. Package comes with 48 pieces (about 8 bucks) so if you burn like I do it lasts the whole season. Took me awhile to find what works and this is how I have been doing it for 3 seasons now. Every stove is different so watch those temps



Just curious, when you say watch those temps....when should I start getting nervous and shutting down the air?  Is it the same for bricks as it is for wood?


----------



## bmwloco (Jan 7, 2016)

Temperatures here in the mountains of NC run up/down/up/down most of the winter.  I'm glad I don't own one of the local ski areas!

Been burning more of the Envi logs than the Envi 8 this year, though I have both stacked up against the wall in the garage.  

Start up is simple.  Three Envi Logs (one pack, i.e. the big ones) go into my old Resolute.  I try to angle them in so there is room to break up a Super Cedar (sold on 'em since the free give away here) and wedge in 2 or 3 pieces in, wad up an old NY Times sheet or two (Sunday Times makes great wood stove starter - just not the glossies or magazine).  

Just light the Super Cedar, crack the door... as soon as the stove reaches 200F (quickly), I button 'er up and let her run.  

Gotta say, I'm sold on Envi logs.  3 years in.  Low ash, no mess.


----------



## Spliff (Jan 8, 2016)

When I need a fire starter product I use Weber Starter Cubes. They're petroleum-based but have no appreciable odor. They light easily and give a good flame for around 15 mins. Sold at home improvement stores for <$3.50/box of 24.

@bmwloco- What's the price of a ton of Envi Blocks in NC? Thanks.


----------



## trailrated (Jan 9, 2016)

Man I wish I could get some envi-blocks around my parts.


----------



## bmwloco (Jan 10, 2016)

Spliff said:


> When I need a fire starter product I use Weber Starter Cubes. They're petroleum-based but have no appreciable odor. They light easily and give a good flame for around 15 mins. Sold at home improvement stores for <$3.50/box of 24.
> 
> @bmwloco- What's the price of a ton of Envi Blocks in NC? Thanks.



Paid $390 for a pickup load full, flush to rails, and another 20 packages in the back cab.  Temps dropping through the day here - 44 at dawn when I woke.  Currently 40F and falling.  20F by nightfall.


----------



## drz1050 (Jan 10, 2016)

I've also been burning the big envi blocks this year.. they definitely burn longer than cord wood, and I haven't found them hard to get started as long as you toss them onto a decent kindling fire or hot coals. Trying not to burn too many, as they're currently more expensive than oil BTU for BTU.


----------



## Spliff (Mar 10, 2016)

Heads-up folks.....It's Spring Sale time at CT Pellet. The ENVI blocks are $255/ton and the smaller ENVI 8s are $245/ton.


----------

